# Babies Doubled Over Night



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I went to be at 8pm so the last time i checked on the baby i had assisted hatch would of been 630-700pm both it and its sibbling were doing great, I woke up this morning andto my surprise there werent 2 yellow fluffies there were 4 and today is the 18th day for egg number 5 (4 eggs down 5 to go) luckily enough there are 2 days between egg 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9 each , the only reason i have 4 chicks in less than 2 days is mommy didnt incubate until just before she layed egg number 4, if i can get a picture i will post it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for more fluffies....hopefully all of them hatch!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Im unsure about 2 of the eggs, as the air sack was virtually 1/2 the egg the last i checked but that was before i started misting the nest box (i soon realized mommy dont use bath) i know eggs 1-4 are not them as they have hatched, egg 5?, egg 6?, egg 7?, egg 8?, and egg 9 should be fine as it was laid later and when i saw those 2 egg nine was just starting to show it was fertile. So only time will tell, the last time i tried to candle the eggs i got mommy attached to finger, man that hurt, so basically alls i do now is do a morning, and bedtime head check.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

nwoodrow - cockateil midwife extraordinaire! Look forward to some pics when possible


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

as soon as i see only one parent in the nest box i will post picture but i like my fingers and protecting them from both parents is impossible. lol midwife, thats only 1 pair i have 2 other pairs with 5 eggs each so by the end of this month there will be a possible 19 chicks and 1 fledgling, and all will be pulled to be handfed at 2 weeks of age as 2 of the pairs are going for breaks due to either really large clutch or 2nd clutch.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok this picture is not the best quality, but i had 2 seconds to take it and then add more bedding around the chicks but you can see all 4 babies, yes this picture shows lack of bedding but that has been rectified, i just didnt want to dump it on parents lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww how cute little babys


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes they are very cute and i cant wait to see what comes up from the other 5 eggs as they are all fertile, was wondering i usually leave the eggs there until the youngest is about 1week to 1 1/2 weeks so it has that support but i worry that if they dont all hatch and i have fertile eggs how long should i keep them there so as to get them out before they rot, if they rot.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting piccy's so quickly ... they are soooo cute


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see what they turn out to look like. What mutation are mom and dad?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

mom and dad are grey split to pieds, so i'll get 25%greys, 25%pied, and 50%grey split to pied of both sexes.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well as of 630 am there are now five little ones in the nest box, and the 5th baby was still damp so it just hatched sometime within the last couple of hours, if i get a chance i will take a picture.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok Here is the newest picture of the Babies, mommy and daddy keep moving the nesting material(grrrr). As you can see the newest one is still a little damp, and 1 baby is below siblings(some form of dog pile i guess).lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they look gorgeous


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well as you can see the family has grown again, there are now six little boddies in this dog pile with the littlest one being on the lefthand side of the picture it hatched sometime between 8pm and 6am there are still 3 eggs one i know is fine but worry about it because its not due to hatch for like 9 days, mommy did a dumb thing while laying these eggs 1-7th egg respectively laid (16th-28th february), egg number 8 was laid on the 4th of march and the 9th on the 6th, im almost tempted to pull that egg and foster it with another pair but my other 2 pairs are sitting on 5 eggs and 6 eggs, wont know until next week if all are fertile or not. any suggestions.

Just a note on my other 2 pairs-patches/jewels have 5 eggs laying started on 7th and ended 15th (i hope)- Tuck and Dawn are on 5 eggs laying started on the 5th and ended on the 11th (the fifth egg is already a surragote for a friend)but only 3 eggs are confirmed fertile.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So many fuzzies! If the one pair only has three fertile eggs you could replace one of the infertile eggs with egg #9.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i re candled eggs today the last 3 are all good


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It still might be best to place the three remaining eggs with the other pair because 6 is easier to handle than 9 and this way all babies have a higher chance of living. Also this way all those eggs will hatch around the same time so the babies will be close in age to each other.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

once chick number 7 hatches i am moving egg 8 and 9 down stairs because i dont know which is which and there is 4 days difference between 7 and 8


----------

